# Ultimatum



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Buying a used pistol. 

Do I buy the Glock 22 or the Smith & Wesson M&P .40?

Both are the same price.

Why or why not for your replies.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Google "glock explode", results in "About 239,000 results (0.46 seconds)"

Google "m&p shield 40 explode" results in "About 13,600 results (0.41 seconds)"


-DallanC


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I prefer the M&P myself. but get whichever feels best to you.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I prefer the M&P. More ergonomic, safer to field strip (no need to dry fire the gun), and better looking. For me, the Glunk points really high, and the M&P points naturally. If you want to try them out for the price of ammo, stop in and sign up for Gunnies range day this afternoon. Buy some ammo and shoot for free.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What's an M&P?

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Smith and Wesson's line of semi-auto pistols

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category3_750001_750051_757781_-1_Y

The M&P is a nice gun, I liked the one I shot, but when it came time to buy I liked the XD40 better, fit my hands better.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Smith and Wesson's line of semi-auto pistols
> 
> http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category3_750001_750051_757781_-1_Y
> 
> ...


yeah, thanks

Maybe not everyone on the Forum knows that.

.


----------



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

I have an M&P and love it


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

My son and I both decided to buy 9mm's at the same time. We had this same question. He bought the M&P and I bought the Glock. My Glock has since received a 3-1/2 pound disconnector, a spring kit and night sights. His M&P just gets shot occasionally. You won't be disappointed with either out of the box. If you like accessories the sky is the limit for the Glock. Oh, I did put an Apex kit in his M&P just 'cause ;-).


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

You should compare the Glock against the S&W SDVE which is a Glock clone and at a very considerable lower cost. Buy one brand new for $350. I have read that S&W has to pay Glock a small fee for every one that they sell due to a previous Copyright Infringement lawsuit..... The M&P is a better gun in my opinion, especially due to the interchangeable back straps. Used Glocks are everywhere, if you buy one then immediately stop looking otherwise you will be bummed about the price you paid. I always wanted a Glock, then recently shot one and I am glad I bought the XD instead of a Glock, the XD was also cheaper at the time.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Get the CZ


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I shoot Glock. Why? Because I went to impact and shot every gun in one caliber and it shot best for me.

I recommend shooting before you buy. 2 very different guns.

As for Glock quality and blowing up search results... you may find that many because of the massive amout of sales they have. They have been selling to US law enforcement for what? 30 years? The US plant alone manufactures some 150k guns a year. How many us stamped vs aus stamps do you see? You also get a lot of glock haters. This thread will now show up as numerous counts against the search results.

Any gun you Google will have pictures of them blown up. The most important thing with any gun is proper cleaning and lubrication, as well as good quality ammo. Same applies to the glock.


Both are great guns.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> Any gun you Google will have pictures of them blown up. The most important thing with any gun is proper cleaning and lubrication, as well as good quality ammo. Same applies to the glock.


Wasnt alot of that due to reloaded ammunition? Doesn't shooting reloads void the glock warranty?

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Wasnt alot of that due to reloaded ammunition? Doesn't shooting reloads void the glock warranty?
> 
> -DallanC


Yes that is correct. Theread are many warnings that say "Do not shoot reloads." Then some idiot shoots reloads and complains...

Also, I have heard negative things about steel cases. That's with most guns though.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

The deed was done. I went with the M&P


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> Hope you enjoy it!


Thanks, RandomElk! Other than one of the magazines having a little rattle noise, it is great already.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Yes that is correct. Theread are many warnings that say "Do not shoot reloads." Then some idiot shoots reloads and complains...
> 
> Also, I have heard negative things about steel cases. That's with most guns though.


 I believe it has more to do with having a unsupported chamber than reloads.. but that's just my "hater" 2 cents. ;-)

congrats on the new purchase. I think you'll be happy.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I think you'll like it. I'm a CZ fan and absolutely love my CZ 75 but it's an all steel frame. I also have the shield and have thought about up grading into a bigger poly frame compact size.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Congratulations on the purchase, now go burn a box and have some fun 


-DallanC


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a CZ75 clone.. SAR B6. It was around $300 out the door brand new. I love it. I also love the XD. I've been intrigued by the M&P but hard to get to the city to a shop with a range to try things out..


----------

